# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Wedding in a vineyard in Salem Oregon

## JEK

My cousin's daughter

----------


## rivertrash

Beautiful wedding.  I guess you had to send regrets to Hillary and Bill.

----------


## MIke R

looks like great weather too.....what are you a wedding planner now>?

----------


## JEK

Photographer.

----------


## GramChop

you do great shots, pops....i may hire you to do my next one!!!!

----------


## JEK

When's the big day?

----------


## GramChop

> When's the big day?



uh....you're a funny, funny guy, pops!!

----------


## Dorocke

Who stole dad's socks??  

Gorgeous!!

----------


## JEK

Dad travels to the beat of a different drummer. ENT specialist who grew up milking cows and bailing hay in Ohio. Even as my cousin, my best friend in life.

----------


## Dorocke

A good-looking group all around, and I saw all the photos.  :Wink:

----------


## JEK

Yes you did, Ashley . . .

----------

